# Universal Unisonic - In Need Of A Little Tlc!



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

I've fancied a hummer for a little while now, ideally an SMf300, but one Sunday night on ebay bagged me a Universal Unisonic that needed a little love.

Here's a pic from the seller:



Universal unisonic by Hallsy01, on Flickr

Can anyone tell me more about it? Reference or model details? I've Googler but drew a bit of a blank.

It has the Universal 1-53 movement in it, which is a licensed Accutron as far as I have read. Does the 'chronometer' on the dial mean that the movement may have been adjusted at all?

The case will be refinished as best I can without losing the lines, but before that I wanted to be sure the movement was at least close to running.

The crown could be pulled right out, and it was suggested by Keith that the setting lever may have come detached.

First problem - one dial screw was missing, and the other really didn't resemble a screw at all!! It was either corroded or had been bodged by a previous watchmaker. I really didn't want to try drilling it out unless I had too, but luckilly I managed to free the dial after a bit of gentle prying.

So onto the setting lever, it had become detached from the setting screw. I may be alone here, but I find the 218 service manual pretty poor (at least compared to Seiko manuals I have used for reference), and it took me a while to suss out how the various parts of the setting mech went back together.

Then the date trip spring & J spring gave me some trouble, but I got there in the end (with some more advice from Keith)!! At that point I realised that the day trip lever is missing (hence my wanted post for a few parts), but the date is tripping over OK.

The Unisonic movement uses a contact point on the stem, so now the stem was back in place as it should be I could see if the movement actually worked.

So I held the battery strap in place...........and it fired up!! I must admit, I was expecting to hear some loud(ish) humming, so was a little upset at first, until I noticed the central wheel wirring away!! So next job is to put the dial & hands back on to see what the time keeping and running is like, but I really need a new battery strap retaining screw before I can do that.

Unfortunately it doesn't have the correct case back, so if possible I need to source at least a similar one, speaking to another Unisonic owner it should be a hexagonal one piece back.

Just to sign off for now, here are some better pics of the dial, which is really nice imo after cleaning the crystal up a touch:



Universal Geneve Unisonic by Hallsy01, on Flickr



Universal Geneve Unisonic by Hallsy01, on Flickr


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great job already, hope you can get the parts you need, I don't think I would have taken this Orphan Annie in, certainly not from the seller picture









Lovely to see some real TLC bringing a nice timepiece back to life :notworthy:


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Mel - I like a challenge!!

I knew the pictures were poor, but I was prepared to take a chance on it!! Hopefully I can do it some justice!


----------

